
Don't argue with Bitcoin naysayers, send them this - basitmakine
http://bitcoinnaysayersdebunked.info/
======
Rallerbabs
Haha... this was hella funny! I get into arguments with anti bitcoiners all
the time. I'm sending them over there from now on! :P

------
al2o3cr

        And if you’re too goddamn stupid to comprehend that, then you deserve to not own Bitcoin and die poor.
    

BLOW THAT BUBBLE HARDER. DOW 36,000!

~~~
GrumpyNl
Im rich, never owned or will own a bitcoin. I sell potatoas, there will always
be a need for potatoas.

